# Tried Mazuri for the first time



## IowaGuy28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Went to my local pet store with the intention to buy more Alpha pellets for my Sulcata Tilley, she'll be turning 2 shortly and is about 8" big. I've been feeding her a mixture of mustard, collard and turnip greens daily. I discovered and was sort of surprised that Alpha was not available (or must maybe out of stock) at the pet store but I did discover Mazuri. I have read that Mazuri was a good diet for russians(?) but debatable with Sulcata's. I then had short debate/friendly conversation with the shop owner about mazuri for sulcatas. He seemed knowledgeable and I decided to try something new. 

Tilley loves it! Think I hit a home run. Now I just gotta watch and see if She still eats her veggies.


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 14, 2013)

Many of us use Mazuri with great success, from Russians to redfoots. The debate I usually see concerns the frequency of its use, not the species you feed it to.


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 14, 2013)

Redstrike said:


> Many of us use Mazuri with great success, from Russians to redfoots. The debate I usually see concerns the frequency of its use, not the species you feed it to.



Ditto. I have never seen any debate on what species it is and isn't okay to feed it to, just that whoever it is fed to, should be fed as part of a variety. There are a few members who also feed it solely, which I am definately opposed to.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 14, 2013)

It was only a few years ago that the consensus was "manufactured foods should never be fed". Now they are okay to feed sometimes as part of a varied diet. Those that feed these foods solely are just drifting a little faster than everyone else. Trail blazing, if you will. At some point, manufactured diets will be the norm. Just like dogs. Fresh greens occasionally as a treat.

To me, the ideal is to 'feed' as little as possible with them grazing for the most part.


----------



## pugsandkids (Apr 14, 2013)

It is healthier for all of us, from humans to dogs to torts to eat naturally. However, it's not always feasible. Especially when you are keeping animals from other countries. Foods like Mazuri are a great way to supplement diets. I offer my torts some once or twice a week, they are not fans, yet. I think it's all about variety.


----------



## Holycow (Apr 14, 2013)

I feed my sulcatas Mazuri a couple times a week (weekends when I'm around to dish it out) and they LOVE IT. They eat all the grass and weeds they want in the yard as it is- but I do like the variety of added nutrients in the engineered diet. All my sulcatas have "seemed" to gain weight and grow faster since this routine was established... but I suppose it could be simply an unrelated growth spurt.
I also have a small Russian tort... he will not eat Mazuri. 
Good luck to you.
--Jeff


----------



## wellington (Apr 14, 2013)

A few members only feed Mazuri and have had no problems as of yet. I like it more then my tort.  I like having that one more thing to put into the variety of foods.


----------



## abclements (Apr 14, 2013)

I love mazuri for my red foot! Being a more protein rich diet, i feed mazuri 2-3 times a week. I know some think thats too much but i havent noticed any problems!


----------

